# Quel encodeur choisir pour iTunes ?



## Scorpion (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je mets ma musique sur Itunes. Je peux choisir l'encodage, mais que retenir ? Je sais que AAC et MP3 vont dégrader la qualité, mais pas le wav. Que me conseillez vous de retenir comme encodeur entre AAC et MP3 ? Je crois que tous les lecteur MP3 savent également lire les formats AAC. Est ce exact ?


----------



## Alek-s (9 Novembre 2007)

Salut
je te conseille le aac car tu obtiens une meilleure qualité sonore lorsque tu convertis des morceaux à partir d'un cd. Par ailleurs il est beaucoup plus léger que le mp3. Par contre oui il est destructif. Mais fait-on vraiment la différence? Ensuite un grand nombre de lecteurs mp3 ou de téléphones savent en effet lire le aac mais tous je sais pas. C'est tout ce que je peut te dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

AAC Haute qualité (128 kbps)


----------



## HmJ (9 Novembre 2007)

Salut. Tu as plein de fils concacres au sujet. Bien sur, comme toujours, il y a les pour et contre. AAC est dans le haut du panier, mais le probleme c'est que tout cela se fait avec pertes, il faut choisir le bitrate (debit) qui convient a tes oreilles. Mais la aussi, probleme : petit a petit, tes oreilles s'habituent, et tu finis par entendre les defauts. Il y a 9 ans j'etais tout mp3 128. Depuis deux ans j'ai tout repasse en AAC 192 et j'en etais tres content. Mais en changeant ma chaine audio (tres haut de gamme je precise), je me suis mis a entendre clairement la difference sur des morceaux de classique ou jazz.

Bref, depuis qq mois, je repasse tout en Apple Lossless. Je me dis qu'au prix du Go, avec la baisse reguliere du prix des DD a la fois en interne et pour les backups, c'est clairement la voie a suivre. J'en suis tres content, meme si mes 100 Go actuels ne tiennent plus sur mon iPod 60 Go. Mais je sais que le Classic peut deja contenir 160 Go, donc je ne m'en fais pas : je conseille le Apple Lossless pour ne plus avoir de questions a se poser pendant 10 ans


----------



## Trompe la Mort (9 Novembre 2007)

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux...

 pour être sûr de ne pas perdre en qualité : Apple Lossless, mais ça prend une place folle et très peu d'appareils savent les lire.

 l'encodeur AAC d'iTunes est très bon, dès 128kb, mais tu peux pousser à 160 ou 192 si tu veux quelque chose de presque parfait. L'avantage c'est que pas mal d'appareils savent le lire (pas que l'iPod : pas mal de téléphones, la PSP, etc...)

 l'encodeur MP3 d'iTunes n'est pas terrible par contre, surtout comparé à un encodeur libre comme Lame. Mais je te conseille de faire l'essai suivant : tu encodes un CD en MP3 128k, avec une fréquence d'échantillonnage à 32kHz : la qualité devient tout à fait honnête, avec deux gros avantages :
- n'importe quel appareil sait lire le MP3 (autoradios, cd portable, etc...),
- un album prend peu de place en 128k (une bonne chose si tu as un lecteur MP3 flash).
L'inconvénient, c'est que tu perds les fréquences au dessus de 16kHz. Mais d'une, tout le monde ne les entend pas, et de deux, un son "amputé" mais sans artefacts vaut mieux qu'un son entier mais qui sonne comme s'il avait été enregistré sous la douche.

Le meilleur conseil qu'on puisse te donner, c'est : fais des essais toi-même. Branche un bon casque ou de bonnes enceintes sur ton Mac et compare un fichier encodé en Lossless avec de l'AAC ou du MP3 à différents réglages. Si tu ne fais pas de différence entre l'original et un AAC à 128k par exemple, inutile de tout encoder en 320k...


----------

